# Angus Ladies Starting IVF treament March 2013



## pixy9 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

just wondered if there was any Angus ladies starting there treatment this month and would like to cycle buddy with me.  I recieved my baseline scan yestarday and my drugs i am on short certoride programme and took my first injection last night.  It didn't go to well i lost a wee bit of the drug as i did not keep it in long enough but its done now.  

I am booked in to get my progress scan next Monday to see if things are progressing.  I haven't slept all night worrying that i wont responed or my lining wont be thick enough.  My period never lasts very long so I dont think i ever have much.  

Would be nice to buddie up with some others to share our experiances and keep each other sane.

positive wishes to you all and plenty baby dust.


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi  pixy9,

Thought i'd send you a post to see how you are getting on? i'm just starting out. i live in the Angus Area also. 

x


----------

